# Growing tired of Panerai?.... Decisions.....



## Ahilton (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I would like to hear people's thoughts on something I have been thinking about for a while now.

You see, I have always loved Panerai.. I loved Panerai before it exploded in popularity and the Paneristi movement jumped in.

My collection is not big and as far as Panerai's go I have only one - A PAM000 base logo which for me, is the most essential (and luckily cheapest) Panerai one can own.

So here's my dilemma.. I think i'm getting over it.. I know it sounds simple and these types of threads are probably a dime a dozen, but I feel like the "Big Watch" scene is dying off for me.

I mean, am I crazy? - Have I just worn it too much historically? I find myself reaching for my LV Sub or my vintage Seamaster or Speedy pro.. All of which, I know are very different to Panerai but everytime I look at my collection and pick something to wear, the Panerai just looks too chunky, out of place.. thick.. heavy.. and gives me this feeling of a past trend which was popular a few years ago now.. whereas my other watches strike an emotion of timelessness and versatility - which I know saying that has a certain level of irony as Panerai has been around for a loooong time and does have a very basic timeless shape.

I guess what i'm saying is, does anyone else out there get this feeling? - this paradox feeling of loving a look, a style or a brand.. but at the same time you just don't anymore? - I suppose It would be nice to hear some input or stories - as my brain is tempted to flip the PAM to fund another Rolex ( have my eye on the Milgauss GV - which would definitely suit my style better... ) but I feel I will immediately regret selling the Pam as it is, at the end of the day - a pretty beastly beautiful watch!.

Cheers. 

PS: This isnt a cry for "Ohh what should I do" more of a question of if you have been in the same boat? what did you do !


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

TBH . no i don't get this feeling.
after at least 15 Years of owning Panerai watches, they keep growing on me and loving every bit of them. my only dilemma is WISH i had some extra dough to buy more of them.

i can't decide for you or try to change your mind about what you should and shouldn't wear. you either love something or you don't.
a Watch tells a lot about who we are. if your PAM doesn't reflect your personality anymore?, then it's time to move on and find something else that YOU enjoy wearing. and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I would say I'm just the opposite. The more watches I own ( currently 19) I find myself appreciating my Panerai watches even more. 

I appreciate they are not on every wrist I see at the airport, restaurants, workplace et al, and the endless strap combinations I do see on Panerai's keep the brand endlessly fresh in my opinion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have 16 watches right now, and ideally will get down to 10 over the next little while.....

of those 10, probably 6 are true keepers that I will never sell/flip.

those 6 include my 2 Panerai - my 000 and 292.....

while they sometimes sit for a while when I am working thru the honeymoon of a new purchase, I still come back to them with a huge smile on my face.

for the record, my 6 keepers are, in no particular order:

- my 2 PAMs, 2 Nomos, Pelagos, MM300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Def not for me as I have a 687 en route to join the pamily!!

However I can associate with your dilemma as I have fallen out of love with certain watches over the years.

But as for Panerai, if I had to sell all but one watch, that one would sure be one of my Pams.

maybe this one? But hang on maybe.........


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the same thoughts now and again, but to date I still don't see many people wearing a Panerai. Don't bother with the Rolex


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I only got into Panerai fairly recently, after paying more attention to other brands for years (Rolex, IWC Mark XVI, and various mid-tier brands). I'm really enjoying Panerai since they're pretty different from other, more 'serious-looking' Swiss and German watches. I'm a small watch guy but make an exception with Panerai since they were designed for a purpose to be big and easy to read. After wearing any watch for a few weeks, I usually get the itch to go in a different direction. I appreciate each brand for different reasons. I like the classic look of 5-digit Rolexes and appreciate the quality and consistency of the movement. I love Fliegers and own a Mark XVI, Stowa, and Damasko. Panerai watches are unique with the large, simple dials and easy legibility.


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

I haven't had my PAM all that long and I only have one (392) but after I bought it, it got all my wrist time for several months. Recently, I started getting my other watches back in rotation and have been appreciating them again for what each has to offer, but not all of them...I have a Lum Tec watch for example that I really liked up until I decided to get my other watches back in rotation recently, and for whatever reason, just don't gravitate to it anymore. I can't actually explain why. There's nothing wrong with it. It's a nice watch. The 43mm size isn't a factor as it's sort of a sweet spot for me. I'm just not feeling it anymore. Honestly, I think stuff like that just happens.

In my case, my PAM is the big kahuna of my collection. Even if I didn't wear it for a year, I personally wouldn't sell mine because one day, I have a feeling that I'd still want to reach for it again eventually and get reacquainted with it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm still enjoying mine.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

nothing is for everyone, all of the time. preferences change. variety is the spice and all that jazz..

I joined the PAM club last February and since then my 312 as absolutely dominated when it comes to getting wrist time. 

The situation which got me into the PAM club is similarly along the lines of what OP describes. There were 3 watches in my collection that just weren't getting worn for a couple of years. Turns out I could sell them off and put the $ towards something that was really catching my interest. 

Right now I don't see myself ever getting rid of the PAM because it fills such a unique niche in my collection. But 10 years ago I'd have said the exact same thing about the Breitling that I sold. 

If one of my watches goes for the better part of a year without seeing any wrist time (certain exceptions notwithstanding) then I might strongly consider selling. But in doing so I repeatedly ask myself to consider the following.

Would I rather have the watch, or would I rather have its equivalent value $ in my checking account?

Would I rather have the watch, or something SPECIFIC that I could put the $ towards?

Is the watch going to be something that's difficult to replace, should I ever regret my decision to part with it?


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I used to have a 40mm Pam00050. the auto movement made it thick & clunky. I bought it just to have a Pam.
then, I came across a LNIB Pam00337. the thinner, 42mm, manual wind case is so sleek & well proportioned.
it's one of my keepers, & I'm now looking for a similar Luminor model. BTW, can any Paneristi recommend a
manual wind 42mm Luminor for me?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I quit Panerai two years back, sold off my 4 watches and haven't looked back. Don't wear anything bigger 42mm now and ideally would be going under 40mm and slim less than 10mm soon. The Big watch is no longer an attraction for me, and Panerai has lost its lustre and quite a bit of reputation over the past few years, resulting in exodus on secondary market and over production and gray sales for BNIB stuff. Don't see myself going back anytime soon - there are much better, classier and more attractive options out there for similar money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

korneevy said:


> I quit Panerai two years back, sold off my 4 watches and haven't looked back. Don't wear anything bigger 42mm now and ideally would be going under 40mm and slim less than 10mm soon. The Big watch is no longer an attraction for me, and Panerai has lost its lustre and quite a bit of reputation over the past few years, resulting in exodus on secondary market and over production and gray sales for BNIB stuff. Don't see myself going back anytime soon - there are much better, classier and more attractive options out there for similar money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talk about out of touch and devoid of facts. Wow!

The marketplace does not support anything you posted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

I felt like that for a very brief moment, probably because I was wearing my PAM 320 more than anything else in my collection. The last few months I've been rotating in my Rolexs and IWC more and more. Now, when I go back to my Panerai I love it even more. Just take a break for a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

MOV said:


> Talk about out of touch and devoid of facts. Wow!
> 
> The marketplace does not support anything you posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha. Let's agree to disagree. Not sure what "market place" you refer to, but when you can get 20% discounts on pretty much anything at Panerai boutiques in HK or Geneva, and Richemond is buying back stock from ADs worldwide to keep the grey market from killing it even more, one can sense where it is going. You can still buy and sell them, of course... but used market prices have dropped some 20-30% for most models and even LE as compared with 3 years or so ago, so that's what I know / do a chrono24 search or go to a dealer and try to sell your PAM for a taste of "market place". Anyways, that's what I know, experienced first hand and hear from many dealers ... if it's different for you, congrats and keep "rocking".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with Korneevy. Richemont had to buy back excess AD stock and pass it on to grey dealers to clear their inventory, who now offer it for great discounts!

Facts from several unrelated dealer friends. you couldn't pay them to take on your preowned panerai either, unless it was on consignment basis


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I read posts about having to give away Panerai watches all the time.

Wish it was the case in the dealers I go into or search online, cos I certainly never see discounted Pams, and as for the AD's forget it, they can't get them in the first place.

When you find someone wanting to discount a 671 or a 382 for that matter please PM me no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> I read posts about having to give away Panerai watches all the time.
> 
> Wish it was the case in the dealers I go into or search online, cos I certainly never see discounted Pams, and as for the AD's forget it, they can't get them in the first place.
> 
> When you find someone wanting to discount a 671 or a 382 for that matter please PM me no matter what time of day it is.


Try to look for 372 or 090 instead

There a few VERY highly sought after models from PAST production runs that will appreciate due to scarcity so it's one of these cases where an exception is confirming the rule. Most will not - Panerai, or otherwise. Panerai's depreciation is across the board and deeper than other comparable brands even within the Richemond brands.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

People who get that feeling as you said "bought into the trend" and are now past the trend.

One's who still wear their watches bought because they liked the watch for what it is and not for a trend.

I bought my first base model in 2001 and second base model in 2005. 9B PVD and 0000 Logo. Only two watches I wear. Never get tired of the look 

Had a Rolex 5513 a couple of years earlier, but didn't like the weight of watch and bracelet

If you don't like it anymore. Sell it and buy something else you do like or wear what you currently own and like

DON


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Like which brand?



korneevy said:


> Try to look for 372 or 090 instead
> 
> There a few VERY highly sought after models from PAST production runs that will appreciate due to scarcity so it's one of these cases where an exception is confirming the rule. Most will not - Panerai, or otherwise. Panerai's depreciation is across the board and deeper than other comparable brands even within the Richemond brands.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Like which brand?


Like ALS, PP, Rolex, VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Are we talking apples to apples??


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Are we talking apples to apples??


Define apples

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Als pp and vc are durians
Rolex is rolex.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Als pp and vc are durians
> Rolex is rolex.


And Panerai is Panerai?

Blancpain, Omega, JLC I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Price bracket wise pp ap vc als all starts above sgd 20k?
And how much and how long to service one?

My fren bought als lange 1 preowned at 35% off rrp.

Rolex is rolex. We all know if u want a watch that holds value but not over 20k, get a sports rolex. The datejust preowned price is 40% off easily. 

I say just buy based on love of the watch. It's not abt price.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> I say just buy based on love of the watch. It's not abt price.


I don't think anyone is disputing this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone who is still into the pam brand should look around in Asia.
especially in south east Asia and Hong Kong. Perhaps not Japan though.

In the west, perhaps panerai still confers upon the wearer some sort of
'The Rock' or 'Stallone' identity. But over in Asia, the brand has somehow very unfortunately achieved 'Dbag' status. Those who continue to wear and collect the watch are either die hard paneristi or just clueless joes on the street who have some money and happen to dig the look.

Many watch guys have evolving tastes and generally taken a liking to the Mad Man Don Draper image, moving on from the big watch scene, diversifying into slimdress watches and vintages. This accounts for a glut in preowned panerai watches on the secondary market here. 

Panerai watches haven't changed much in their design at all, there is nothing else out there looks like it. The dip in its popularity here has a lot to do with herd effect and evolving tastes.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

tomatoes said:


> Anyone who is still into the pam brand should look around in Asia.
> especially in south east Asia and Hong Kong. Perhaps not Japan though.
> 
> In the west, perhaps panerai still confers upon the wearer some sort of
> ...


That +1


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

tomatoes said:


> Anyone who is still into the pam brand should look around in Asia.
> especially in south east Asia and Hong Kong. Perhaps not Japan though.


Yes indeed. Today there are more ppl in Asia wearing Pam than 10 years ago. There are also over 20 panerai boutiques in Asia.



tomatoes said:


> In the west, perhaps panerai still confers upon the wearer some sort of
> 'The Rock' or 'Stallone' identity. But over in Asia, the brand has somehow very unfortunately achieved 'Dbag' status. Those who continue to wear and collect the watch are either die hard paneristi or just clueless joes on the street who have some money and happen to dig the look.


Yes indeed. Isn't it the same for all other brands? Wearers are either die hard fans or clueless joes. What is in between? As for the dbag thing, I think it's just you who think that way. I guess you no longer wear one?



tomatoes said:


> Many watch guys have evolving tastes and generally taken a liking to the Mad Man Don Draper image, moving on from the big watch scene, diversifying into slimdress watches and vintages. This accounts for a glut in preowned panerai watches on the secondary market here.


May people who blindly follow the trend leave this brand soon. The amount of preowned panerai watches in the market shows that demand is there and dealers are willing to take them in.



tomatoes said:


> Panerai watches haven't changed much in their design at all, there is nothing else out there looks like it. The dip in its popularity here has a lot to do with herd effect and evolving tastes.


Yes indeed. Herd mentality are for the weak and may these people leave this brand soon.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Wlover said:


> Yes indeed. Today there are more ppl in Asia wearing Pam than 10 years ago. There are also over 20 panerai boutiques in Asia.
> 
> Yes indeed. Isn't it the same for all other brands? Wearers are either die hard fans or clueless joes. What is in between? As for the dbag thing, I think it's just you who think that way. I guess you no longer wear one?
> 
> ...


Great post and devoid of myopic thinking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

It doesn't help that the people who run the brand are basically clueless. Take the PAM 372 (47mm ans 26mm lugs) and put it in the PAM 1392 case (42mm and 22mm lugs) and watch the money roll in. I guess they just don't like success. They just keep recycling the same big watches, when everyone else recognized long ago that the trend is moving the other way.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't be a trend follower. Be a trail blazer.

If rolex followed the quartz trend in the 80s it will not be what it is today. Big is the DNA of panerai. Move away from that and it is not a panerai.

I don't understand why we get such comments in panerai forums. Obviously there must some interest in the brand. Why don't forumers go to other brand's forum and glorify those brands instead of coming here and saying the brand is dead?



TripleCalendar said:


> It doesn't help that the people who run the brand are basically clueless. Take the PAM 372 (47mm ans 26mm lugs) and put it in the PAM 1392 case (42mm and 22mm lugs) and watch the money roll in. I guess they just don't like success. They just keep recycling the same big watches, when everyone else recognized long ago that the trend is moving the other way.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Don't be a trend follower. Be a trail blazer.
> 
> If rolex followed the quartz trend in the 80s it will not be what it is today. Big is the DNA of panerai. Move away from that and it is not a panerai.
> 
> I don't understand why we get such comments in panerai forums. Obviously there must some interest in the brand. Why don't forumers go to other brand's forum and glorify those brands instead of coming here and saying the brand is dead?


Last time I checked, this is a forum for everyone interested in watches. If you want to have it run as per "go away if you disagree with my opinion", my gut feel is that this prob won't work here so well. On the other hand, you can always go to the Paneristi forum elsewhere (although it is a far cry from what it used to be just two or three years ago) and glorify anything Panerai related all you want. I don't see anyone saying that the watches Panerai makes are rubbbish, that the brand is "dead" or any such thing. Panerai is going though a rough patch and it's identity is partly to blame, like it or not the next 10-15 years the smaller watches will be better sellers than larger one and they need to keep selling to survive, and sell to new customers as no brand can survive on a devout few followers, not if you are a listed company the size of Richemont with huge overheads. So there is a bit of existential soul searching their leadership needs to do and I am sure they will do it and do it well. In the meantime, many people who used to be "into Panerai" look abandoned the brand, while their asking retail prices and production levels are out of whack with reality, sales are dropping, and grey market is awash with the product at deeply discounted rates - which should worry anyone who works for Panerai or likes their watches, and the inability to recognise these simple facts and take them as "attack on the brand" is rather concerning. Capisce?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know what you are trying to say about asking asking ppl to agree with your opinion and I don't know why you are suggesting that. 

All brands are going through rough patch now or is it just panerai?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> I don't know what you are trying to say about asking asking ppl to agree with your opinion and I don't know why you are suggesting that.
> 
> All brands are going through rough patch now or is it just panerai?


I think you need to read this a bit more careful. I don't ask to agree with any of my opinions - I really don't care whether you share my views or not, that's why it is called "an opinion".

All brands though rough patches. Panerai is going though a considerably rougher patch than compatible brands, even within the same Group. Blame it on many factors already presented in this thread many times over , top it up with their relatively short and mostly made up "heritage" and you have what you have...Read their annual report and you'll know what this means.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

I buy based on design and story of the brand. Not financial performance of the company. And i dont read annual report of watch companies.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Wlover said:


> I buy based on design and story of the brand. Not financial performance of the company. And i dont read annual report of watch companies.


Good for you, it's your money and taste after all. We all different, aren't we? That's the beauty of the world.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems too easy to sell you a watch


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Unfortunately not the case bro. Economy no good...


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the fact that Panerai is different from just about everything else. I'm a small watch guy, generally wearing a 36-40mm Flieger, Sub, or Explorer, but I make an exception for 44 and 47mm Panerais. They're 'fun' somehow in a way that Rolex and other brands seem more 'serious'. We're all susceptible to trends whether we like it or not (know anyone who still wears a top hat or spats?) but I buy what I like personally and what gives me satisfaction and pleasure, not what makes me look rich or fit in with a certain group. To each his own ultimately. Panerais were, no doubt, a trendy watch in the USA years ago. Then they were a flipper's watch with prices going sky high and now coming back to earth. None of this matters much unless you were one of those who paid way over retail on a speculative buy that has now gone the other way. I still like the watches, which is all that matters. Isn't that we buy them?


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

I think most agree that they wouldn't have a Panerai as their only watch but what sets it apart is the size and unique look. If we all settled with a 40mm watch, with X most versatile look, then every watch would pretty much be the same and we'd just distinguish our watches by our brand logos (*cough* sub and its million clones..love the sub but I think you see my point). 

You know a Panerai from a mile away. If you've fallen out of love with it, then that's fine. Like I said, I think it works best in a rotation. I think, regardless of what you feel now, once you sell it you'll be looking at your watch box on some odd day and you'll have an urge to put on that Panerai you no longer have. It's all priorities though. If there is a watch out there you love, and the Panerai will get you the funds, then move on.


----------



## Sandyz (Jun 28, 2013)

korneevy said:


> Last time I checked, this is a forum for everyone interested in watches. If you want to have it run as per "go away if you disagree with my opinion", my gut feel is that this prob won't work here so well. On the other hand, you can always go to the Paneristi forum elsewhere (although it is a far cry from what it used to be just two or three years ago) and glorify anything Panerai related all you want. I don't see anyone saying that the watches Panerai makes are rubbbish, that the brand is "dead" or any such thing. Panerai is going though a rough patch and it's identity is partly to blame, like it or not the next 10-15 years the smaller watches will be better sellers than larger one and they need to keep selling to survive, and sell to new customers as no brand can survive on a devout few followers, not if you are a listed company the size of Richemont with huge overheads. So there is a bit of existential soul searching their leadership needs to do and I am sure they will do it and do it well. In the meantime, many people who used to be "into Panerai" look abandoned the brand, while their asking retail prices and production levels are out of whack with reality, sales are dropping, and grey market is awash with the product at deeply discounted rates - which should worry anyone who works for Panerai or likes their watches, and the inability to recognise these simple facts and take them as "attack on the brand" is rather concerning. Capisce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

007_Omega said:


> I think, regardless of what you feel now, once you sell it you'll be looking at your watch box on some odd day and you'll have an urge to put on that Panerai you no longer have.


There are more than just those few odd days i miss my good ol' sub024 badly. Such a cool watch!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

tomatoes said:


> There are more than just those few odd days i miss my good ol' sub024 badly. Such a cool watch!


Very cool watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sandyz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Better tell Rolex, a company that does not know the marketplace well, haha.  I think they know exactly what the market is looking for in the future, thus are releasing new larger Explorer and Sea Dweller models.

There is a market for many sizes, period.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder whether the thread starter has disappeared.

Anyhow, in my opinion the time for big watches is not over (and will most likely, never be), but from a personal point of view I am in the very same situaton as you: Wearing my smaller watches more and more and tending to sell the big(ger) ones. Not a big deal.


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

After 2 weeks of opinions what are your feelings?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

While I wear this for work, I really enjoy my PAM112 for more casual settings. It has a distinctive look on the wrist and I love the bold oversized look. Those who appreciate it know it and those that don't know it have no clue, and I like it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hear ya, I quickly grew tired of my 372 and now it's up for sale. In fact I grew tired of switching watches and just bought a Rolex to be my everything, everyday watch.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

You may get tired of an individual timepiece, just as we all eventually get rid of a car we once loved, but I am not tired of Panerai. I do think the escalation in watch sizes has stopped, but I don't ever see myself going back to a thin 38 mm case.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

with ALL the help and replies from good members. i find it strange that NO word from the OP yet ?!!.


----------



## Ahilton (Oct 16, 2015)

Tony A.H said:


> with ALL the help and replies from good members. i find it strange that NO word from the OP yet ?!!.


Sorry mate!

I havent been on WUS for a while, was traveling for work! 

This is amazing - thanks so much everyone for the responses... its been fantastic to read through it all.. Took me a while haha!....

I have decided to KEEP IT... its a great watch, and ive noticed that if you dont wear it for a little while.. you tend to miss that great boldness and presence that only a PAM can give.

for an everyday watch, I dont think PAM's are the best.. but, for a watch in anyones collection... I think its a must have brand with a must have look where other large watches dont cut it.

I will definitely keep and wear in good health!

Thanks again for replies all... what a great discussion!

Andrew.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

You made the right choice. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi Andrew.
no need to be sorry.. i should apologize IF i came across as aggressive. this is the problem we have in the cyber world. *it can be hard to "read" intentions :roll:*. i wasn't really asking for explanation why you haven't replied. i thought you had given up on the Brand and disappeared ;-). but glad you kept the watch. 
it is true what you said:


Ahilton said:


> you tend to miss that great boldness and presence that only a PAM can give.


that's why we love our PAM. the Beautiful Aura around it is unlike any other Brand..

Cheers


----------

